# New Winemaking Setup



## Mcjeff (Dec 29, 2020)

We moved earlier this year and I finally have some time to set up a new winemaking area in the new house. Here are some work on progress pictures. Sharing to possibly help others and for any suggestions as I go along. 
1st - a sink area. There was a small room next to the basement bathroom that the previous owner had used as a cat room - complete with vent fan. I tapped into the existing plumbing and hooked up a utility sink.


I plan to add some shelves and hooks in addition to some wall moisture protection. 
Next, I am going to use this area for my workbench and carboy/barrel storage:


----------



## GreenEnvy22 (Dec 29, 2020)

Looks good, should be a nice work area.


----------



## crooked cork (Dec 29, 2020)

Very nice i will be installing a sink in my make room this weekend, finally.


----------



## Mcjeff (Dec 30, 2020)

Update. Carboy and barrel(someday) storage. 

Workbench and storage on left with doors closed. Still some painting to do.

I plan to put up some shelves above the counter.


----------



## Kraffty (Dec 30, 2020)

The shelves for the carboys appear to be angled, is that to let the lees settle to one side? It's looking like a really nice setup all together!


----------



## Mcjeff (Dec 30, 2020)

Kraffty said:


> The shelves for the carboys appear to be angled, is that to let the lees settle to one side? It's looking like a really nice setup all together!


Yes angled. When racking I normally place a block of wood under the carboy this way it is already at that angle, plus it allows you to reach the back row easily. The “carboy closet” is based on a design in the book “The Homebuilt Winery” by Steve Hughes.


----------



## Mcjeff (Jan 5, 2021)

Another update photo and wider view.


----------



## scbison (Jan 5, 2021)

Mcjeff said:


> Update. Carboy and barrel(someday) storage. View attachment 69920
> 
> Workbench and storage on left with doors closed. Still some painting to do



I think that the OSB you made the shelf out of is going to sag under the weight you are planning to put on it. Maybe not at first but I believe you will need to address it. If you have any scraps of plywood still hanging around they might be a better solution.


----------



## Mcjeff (Jan 5, 2021)

I’ll keep an eye on it. I should be good as the span is not large and OSB is considered the same as plywood for strength.


----------



## winemaker81 (Jan 6, 2021)

Mcjeff said:


> I’ll keep an eye on it. I should be good as the span is not large and OSB is considered the same as plywood for strength.


Do you have a board vertically separating the front and back shelves? If so, for that short span it should provide enough stiffening.


----------



## Mcjeff (Jan 6, 2021)

winemaker81 said:


> Do you have a board vertically separating the front and back shelves? If so, for that short span it should provide enough stiffening.


Yes. 2 angled sections with 2x4 support - each section is 14” (just slightly larger than a 6 gallon carboy).


----------



## CDrew (Jan 6, 2021)

Mcjeff said:


> Yes angled. When racking I normally place a block of wood under the carboy this way it is already at that angle, plus it allows you to reach the back row easily. The “carboy closet” is based on a design in the book “The Homebuilt Winery” by Steve Hughes.




@Mcjeff - Your set up looks great. I'm jealous, but congrats on the build out.

Regarding the angled feature-Steve Hughes is also the designer of the Intellitank system, and incorporated the the angled spout, into the design of the Intellitank. So they can be placed on stacked shelves and you can still get a siphon tube into the tank. I'll some back with a picture that shows the same feature, but it's a good and thoughtful feature.


----------



## Mcjeff (Jan 7, 2021)

CDrew said:


> @Mcjeff - Your set up looks great. I'm jealous, but congrats on the build out.
> 
> Regarding the angled feature-Steve Hughes is also the designer of the Intellitank system, and incorporated the the angled spout, into the design of the Intellitank. So they can be placed on stacked shelves and you can still get a siphon tube into the tank. I'll some back with a picture that shows the same feature, but it's a good and thoughtful feature.
> 
> View attachment 70154


Thanks for sharing. I had not seen these before.


----------



## Mcjeff (Jan 11, 2021)

Some completed pictures. Now I can get back to making more wine!


----------

